# appying diamond brite



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

hi guys its my first post so please be gentle:thumb::thumb: ive just awaiting 2 sets of diamond brite to coat my 2007 scenic grand and my dads renault modus both paint works are in fine condition but ive just detailed mine in it had 2 coat of meguires wax ,question is what would be the best appication to remove the wax before applying the dimondbrite .I was thinking along the lines of claybarring and wiping over with isopropanal which is a pure based alcohol which we use at work .any help would be appriciated


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Detergent wash or TFR (use washing up liquid if desperate).

Clay car.

Rinse and dry.

Apply whatever polish DB recommend to prep the surface. Failing that, use another polish but try and get one with a low 'glaze oil' content. A polishe like SRP has resin fillers in and all sorts, and you don't really need those kind of extras.

IPA wipedown.

Apply DB sealant.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is the paint immaculate and defect free? I don't see the point in sealing in defected paint myself... 

Otherwise, Dom's process above is spot on.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

rather like my mum and dads then pretty high on swirlo counter im still itching to strip it back though lol...just they kinda wont let me


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Detergent wash or TFR (use washing up liquid if desperate).
> 
> Clay car.
> 
> ...


Just as a heads up,

Stage 1 of the DB process is the polish/paint cleaning part. It's called a Pre-glaze

Apply stage 1 onto the corrected panels, let it haze (Approx 2 - 3 mins), but do not remove it yet.

Then apply stage 2 (The glaze) on top of stage 1

Remember to apply in straight lines (Not circular Motions)

Allow stage 2 to haze/dull (approx 15 mins) before polishing off.


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

cheers guys just need a dry day and few spare hours now


----------



## mootin (Apr 23, 2009)

Its not great to be honest. Unless you wash the cars in question properly with the peserver the protection gets stripped pretty quickly.

I've done comparisons between a db'ed black focus and a lightly polished black focus ( same condition ) , the polished one looked much nicer after a couple of weeks and still beaded. 

Just my opinion though


----------

